# Noodle 5 Months old



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Noodle is super cute!! Love the color.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Noodle is looking fab x


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Noodle is a gorgeous pup, just love her colour.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love Noodle! She reminds me of the gorgeous Nacho! x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I love Noodle! She reminds me of the gorgeous Nacho! x


Jane I just looked up Nacho and your right, they are the spit of each other.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Just too adorable  could just squeeze her- she looks so cuddly


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:laugh: Noodle is probably my favorite name . . it makes me smile everytime I see it! She is stunning! XXXXX's for that face!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fab photos and yes I can see the similarity to Nacho 

xxx


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Lovely colour and so very cute too


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Noodle is just so cute.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, she is gorgeous. So glad it has worked out well for you - bet you couldn't imagine not having her now.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Lovely pictures, she is gorgeous. So glad it has worked out well for you - bet you couldn't imagine not having her now.


thanks for the nice comments everyone.

and no I couldn't be without her now, it's been really hard and we have had to send noodle to day care twice a week to give my partner a break when I am at work as he finds it too much Monday to Friday 9-5 but we love her and she is part of the family now.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

well hopefully it will keep getting easier as she gets older and calmer, you have got through the hardest bit now. She really does look lovely.


----------

